# Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)



## arnichris (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Foris,

ich befische oben genannte Strecke des Inns zwischen der Salzachmündung und der Braunauer Stadtbrücke und beobachte seit einigen Jahren dass die Brachsenfänge immer weniger werden.
"Früher" also vor ca. 5-6 Jahre ging in der Früh oder in der Dämmerung immer eine Brachse (komischerweise nur Klodeckel und kein Nachwuchs) aber mittlerweile fang ich leider keine Brachsen mehr.

Habt ihr diese Beobachtung auch schon gemacht oder bin ich nur zu deppert zum Brachsen fangen? |kopfkrat


----------



## arnichris (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Ach ja, es dürfen natürlich auch Erfahrungen von anderen "ähnlichen" Flüssen gepostet werden :m


----------



## Schuppi 56 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Hallo arnicris
nein du hast recht denn heroben auf der mühldorfer strecke is nicht besser  und heuer ist es besonders nach dem Hochwasser schlimm aber  ander  gewässer sind genau so  betroffen , auch holzöstersee und salzachsee is auch so  braxen max so 2 stück pro tag  waginger see wo du sonst mit 10-15 braxen heim bist heuer  garnix  also bist ne d zu dumm welche zu fangen  denn ned mal auf 14 haken mit maden oder bienenmaden geht eine hin  abe rdenke wenn es wieder  regnet und wasser steigt dürfte  die durststrecke zu ende sein   auch von donau hört man schlechte braxen fänge .
also vor dem Hochwasser  wars besser und hab am main in Bamberg  gute  "KLO Deckel gefangen  auf  maden mais  kompi  aber kannst dich gern zum gedanken austausch melden san blos bar km   zu mir rüber lg


----------



## Alex1860 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Oiso an der Salzach und Inn fang i eigentlich immer no Brachsen und zwar keine kleinen, ziemlich in deiner nähe sogar


----------



## arnichris (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Danke für deine Einschätzung @Schuppi56, kommt mir auf alle Fälle schlechter vor als vor zig Jahren... würd gern mal wieder nen schönen Klodeckel fangen 

@Alex1860: Fischt du auf der deutschen Seite oder auch in Österreich? Anscheinend mach ich doch was falsch, fisch halt ne spezifisch auf Brachse - also meistens am unteren Haken mit Tauwurm und nicht 6er-4er Haken (falls mal ein Karpfen oder ein starker Aal beißen sollte) und oben am zweiten Haken meistens mit Madenbündel auf Forellen.

Höchstwahrscheinlich liegts auch an der Hakengröße, aber selbst wenn gar nix beißt und ich auf 12er oder 10er Haken und Maden runter gehe beißt keine Brachse, geschweige denn ein schönes Rotauge.


----------



## Alex1860 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

brachsen waren bei mir eher nervig als beifang alle auf tauwurm. hab schon auf beiden Seiten gefischt, aber zurzeit nurnoch auf der deutschen seite  aber sie sind auf jeden fall da  musst hald mal ein bisschen feedern dann dauerts wohl nicht lange bis die erste beißt. der inn ist aber auch teilweise schwierig zu befischen, biste an irgend welchen buhnen oder wo biste da?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

wen jeder nur knüppelt, was soll da noch nachkommen ?

seit wir einen flussabschnitt für tk angler gespert haben(ca5 jahren),haben wir jetzt wieder einen bomben brassen,barben bestand.


----------



## Alex1860 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

also ich schmeiß jede brachse wieder rein weil ich se nicht verwerten will..


----------



## arnichris (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Also zum Einen will ich hier keine Catch-and-Release-Diskussion anfangen. 
Ich persönlich fische schon auch um Fische zu entnehmen - eben auch große Brassen zum Räuchern oder zum Grillen oder in Schweden nen schönen Hecht zum Braten und und und ...

Bin jetzt nicht der ausgesprochene Catch-and-Release-Fetischist, ist mir aber egal da ich nur entnehme was ich auch verwerten kann und will. 
Ich knüppel nicht jedes kleine Rotauge oder jeden Aitel gleich ab, auch in Schweden wanderten die Fische, die nicht verwertbar waren aus welchen Gründen auch immer zurück in den See.
An der Innstrecke wo ich fische waren es halt vor allem so Gruppen von 10-20 osteuropäischen Mitbürgern, die alles aber wirklich alles mitgenommen haben was auf den Haken gebissen hat - ohne Rücksicht auf Schonzeit und -maß.

@Alex: Fischen sowohl an den Buhnen, als auch direkt am Kraftwerk in Ranshofen - also a bissl dahinter oder davor 
Unter Feedern verstehst du Futterkorb usw.? 
Das alles versuch ich derzeit krampfhaft - klappt auf Forellen super aber Brachsen fang ich keine


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

jo google einfach mal nach ein par futtermischungen oder schau hier im forum nach sind echt gute dabei die dich auch zum erfolg bringen werden. Also ich persönlich fange meine Brachsen immer in irgend welchen Kehrströmungen bzw. in der nähe davon  die meisten beißen auf tauwurm, hab aber auch schon auf madenbündel und mais gefangen. ja dann bisde wirklich nicht weit weg, aber glaube das ist simbacher vereinsstrecke, also auf der deutschen Seite


----------



## großdorsch 1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

na dann hast du ja ein sehr grosses problem erkannt,das wir wohl in ganz europa neben dem cormoran haben!!!


----------



## arnichris (1. August 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

War der letzte Beitrag jetzt ironisch gemeint oder wie darf ich das verstehen @großdorsch1?


----------



## Frank the Tank (1. August 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*



arnichris schrieb:


> War der letzte Beitrag jetzt ironisch gemeint oder wie darf ich das verstehen @großdorsch1?




denke mal der ist ernst gemeint und das sehen viele genauso wie er


----------



## west1 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*



arnichris schrieb:


> (komischerweise nur Klodeckel und kein Nachwuchs)


Vermutlich nehmen sie die Pille...


----------



## Silvio.i (2. August 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Ihr habt Probleme da unten!;+
Wir sind froh, wenn wir den Schei...los sind. unsere Gewässer sind voll davon. Wir müssen regelmäßig Hegefischen machen. Die gefangenen Fische landen bei uns auf dem Müll. Einfach nur ein Drecksfisch der anspruchslos ist und sich unter allen Bedingungen vermehrt und den restlichen Fischbestand kaputt macht.


----------



## Micha17779 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Wer Brassen mag, der kann mal zu uns an die Elbe kommen. 100%iger Fangerfolg und das an jedem Tag bei jedem Wetter.
Bei 2 Grundruten mit Tauwurm kommt man vor Bissen nicht zur Ruhe, da soll mal einer sagen angeln ist kein Sport:vik:
Hab mir gestern auch mal 2 Klodeckel von ca. 50cm mitgenommen, will mal Frikadellen machen. Wenn´s schmeckt, fahre ich einfach los und hole Nachschub.


----------



## arnichris (6. August 2013)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

@Micha17779: Das wäre im Inn traumhaft, bin mir ja auch sicher dass hier noch genügend Fische vorhanden sind - nur das finden dieser gestaltet sich meiner Meinung nach als sehr schwer. Buhnen sind leider sehr verlandet mit viel Schwemmholz etc. 
Wo dann am besten drauf angeln?


----------



## carphunter7777 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Servus
Wir hatten am Sa. 27.02.Versammlung in Reichersberg.
Im Inn Innauen besteht das gleiche Problem.
Es werden nur mehr große Brachsen gefangen ab 2 kg aufwärts und keine kleinen mehr.
Es fehlt anscheinend die Grundnahrung für die Brachsen = Tubifex.
Der Inn wird immer sauberer und es fehlt der Schlamm = organische  Element und dies ist die Grundnahrung vom Tubifex.


----------



## Rotbart (1. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme da unten!;+
> Wir sind froh, wenn wir den Schei...los sind. unsere Gewässer sind voll davon. Wir müssen regelmäßig Hegefischen machen. Die gefangenen Fische landen bei uns auf dem Müll. Einfach nur ein Drecksfisch der anspruchslos ist und sich unter allen Bedingungen vermehrt und den restlichen Fischbestand kaputt macht.



|peinlich

Peta bedankt sich für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## west1 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*



carphunter7777 schrieb:


> Servus
> Wir hatten am Sa. 27.02.Versammlung in Reichersberg.
> Im Inn Innauen besteht das gleiche Problem.
> Es werden nur mehr große Brachsen gefangen ab 2 kg aufwärts und keine kleinen mehr.
> ...


Die andere Möglichkeit für den Rückgang wäre, zu viele Hormone im Wasser und die Fische sind steril. 
Ist hier am Rhein ähnlich, kein Brachsennachwuchs mehr obwohl die Brachsen jedes Jahr ablaichen. Die Franzosen hatten das schon vor Jahren untersucht.


----------



## arnichris (2. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Danke @carphhunter 7777 und west1 - hab mittlerweile das Fischwasser gewechselt. Fische jetzt an der Salzach. Da konnte ich letztes Jahr tatsächlich auch eine kleinere Brachse (ca. 25 cm) fangen - wurde natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt um für Nachkommen zu sorgen... zudem konnte ich 2 größere Brachsen fangen (das ist schon mein Rekord-Brachsenjahr seit etlichen Jahren in denen ich keine fangen konnte)


----------



## AlexAstloch (4. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*



Micha17779 schrieb:


> Wer Brassen mag, der kann mal zu uns an die Elbe kommen. 100%iger Fangerfolg und das an jedem Tag bei jedem Wetter.
> Bei 2 Grundruten mit Tauwurm kommt man vor Bissen nicht zur Ruhe, da soll mal einer sagen angeln ist kein Sport:vik:
> Hab mir gestern auch mal 2 Klodeckel von ca. 50cm mitgenommen, will mal Frikadellen machen. Wenn´s schmeckt, fahre ich einfach los und hole Nachschub.


|jump:  HAHAHA ich konnte net mehr! 

genau so ist es;D

Nachdem ich vor jahren mal einen saudicken riemenwurm aus einem brassen gezogen habe, ekel ich mich nur noch vor den teilen. aber angele generell nicht mehr auf friedfisch...
leute ihr habt da unten so tolle salmoniden und angelt stattdessen auf brassen. naja wie sagt man so schön: the grass is always greener...

seid froh wenn die teile weg sind, meines wissens ernähren sich die dinger zum teil auch von kostbarer fischbrut:/


----------



## Bandit_bln (15. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Also bei uns in Berlin gibt es so viele, da darf man die nicht mal zurücksetzen.

Ich denke mal das bei uns aber auch genug Nahrung im Wasser landet.


----------



## arnichris (15. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

@AlexAstloch: Für diesen Riemenwurm oder Bandwurm kann ja die Brachse nichts. Dieser ist auch nicht gefährlich , wenn gleich eklig - da geb ich dir recht. Auch dass wir sehr schöne Salmoniden-Gewässer haben, die leider zum Großteil nur durch Besatzmaßnahmen funktionieren. Das ist auf Dauer zum Scheitern verurteilt und ich muss dir sagen ich fang lieber ne schöne natürliche gewachsene Brachse als ne 40iger Satzforelle, die bis vor 2 Monaten noch in der Fischzucht gemästet wurde. Darf natürlich jeder eine andere Meinung dazu haben...

 @Bandit_bln: Ich denke auch dass unsere Flüsse hier (Inn und Salzach) mittlerweile zu sauber geworden sind.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (19. März 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Hallo,könnte es sein das die Anwohner des Fluß ein neues Klährsysthem haben? 
Zur Erläuterung: Wir hatten hinter unserem See einen Klährteich(bis in die 70 ger Jahre) darin vermehrten sich Wasserflöhe aufgrund des Nahrungsaufkommens ins Unermessliche. Dann bekamen wir ein richtiges Klähwerk.  Innerhalb von 10 Jahren war es vorbei mit Brassen Fängen von über 15 Pfund.

Das gleiche hat mir ein Angelkollege von einem Bayrichen See erzählt. Früher hatten die Anwohner ein drei Kammer Klährsysthem an jedem Haus. Heute haben sie einen Kanal und bedeutend weniger Felchen.

Ergo, je weniger organisch belastetes Wasser um so weniger Wasserinsekten um soweniger Fisch der sich davon ernährt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## arnichris (20. April 2016)

*AW: Brachsen-Rückgang im Inn zwischen Salzachmündung und Braunau (Stadtbrücke)*

Klärsystem ist definitiv vorhanden - ob das neu ist müsste ich erörtern... aber ich denk schon auch dass hier vor allem die sehr gute bis gute Wasserqualität auch ausschlaggebend ist ...


----------

